# [SOLVED] Problems with Action Replay DSi



## VorHelios (Aug 3, 2010)

Ok my Probelm is simple and after searching forums and other tech support sites and such im left with only one option of making a fresh thread so here it is.

I just got an Action Replay DSi simple right well not so much.

Ive upgraded its software and everything but my problem is still the same as when i first got it.

I plug my game cartridge into the ARDSi and then plug it into my DS.

I choose the codes i want for the game.

And when i try to start the game it says please make sure your game cartridge and crap is plugged in before continuing.

Ive tried this with all my ds games and i get the same thing it just doesnt seem to want to locate the game cards.

Ive tried multiple times with all my games and i get the same message everytime i try to start the game.

Any advice or solutions would be a big help please.


----------



## VorHelios (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: Problems with Action Replay DSi*

Ok im going to write exactly what i get when trying to launch the game.

Please Make Sure Your Game Cartridge Is Inserted Into Your Action Replay Before Continuing.

Thats what i get everytime i try to start a game wheather codes are selected or not and no matter what game i try to start while using my ARDSi.


----------



## VorHelios (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: Problems with Action Replay DSi*

Im still having the same Problem and yet after so many days not even one suggestion or advice guess this forum is pretty crap.


----------



## hasseli (Apr 30, 2010)

*Re: Problems with Action Replay DSi*

Hello,

don't lose your hope yet. I've been looking out for solution. Never heard before about that code-thing, but I think I know what's the problem.
This is what you should do: Plug Action Replay to your console and startup. When console is asking, un-plug Action Replay and plug the game inside you want to play.

That was official instructions to use it, are you sure the place you bought your Action Replay was legal, sure you did not buy a copy?
Are you sure your Action Replay supports your DS?


----------



## VorHelios (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: Problems with Action Replay DSi*

i made my own fix to the problem instead.

i simply returned the product and exchanged it for a new one and it was the DSi version not the Ds standard so the game was meant to be inserted into the ARDSi itself.

Either way no solutions came up spent a full week trying to get it sorted and in the end i just replaced it so simple.


----------



## hasseli (Apr 30, 2010)

*Re: Problems with Action Replay DSi*

Well, atleast you solved your problem!

Please, go to top of the thread and under "Thread Tools" select "Mark this topic as solved".


----------

